#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά >  > > >  >  > Επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα >  > > >  >  >  Δικαίωμα υπογραφής αποτύπωσης φέροντος οργανισμού;

## s.vassilis

Καλημερα συναδελφοι...
Θα ηθελα να ρωτησω αν γνωριζετε αν οι αρχιτεκτονες εχουν δικαιωμα υπογραφης αποτυπωσης φεροντος ;;;
Και αν ναι,μετα ο πολιτικοςμηχανικος που εχει αναλαβει την στατικη επαρκεια πρεπει να κανει κ ο ιδιος αυτοψια η δεχεται την αποτυπωση του αρχιτεκτονα και μελετα ακριβως αυτο που του εχει δωσει χωρις να φερει καμια απολυτως ευθυνη για τον αν εχει κανει καποιο λαθος;
Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων..

----------


## Xάρης

Και να έχουν και να μην έχουν από ποιον θα ελεγχθεί;

Αυτό που γνωρίζω είναι ότι τις τεχνικές εκθέσεις αυτοψίας που απαιτούνταν να συνοδεύουν αντίστοιχες αποτυπώσεις, δεν μπορούσαν να τις υπογράψουν αρχιτέκτονες παρά μόνο πολιτικοί μηχανικοί.
Αυτό τουλάχιστον ίσχυε στην πολεοδομία Θεσσαλονίκης.

Μεγάλο θέμα τα επαγγελματικά δικαιώματα που κάποτε πρέπει να καθίσουμε όλοι σε ένα τραπέζι να τα συζητήσουμε από μηδενική βάση.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## s.vassilis

Σωστο αυτο...το βασικο προβλημα στην περιπτωση μου ειναι αν ακομα κ αν την ειχε κανει καποιος πολιτικος μηχανικος....εγω την δεχομαι κ κανω αναλυση σε αυτον τον φορεα θεωρωντας τον σωστο με κλειστα τα ματια;;;κ αν εχει λαθος αποτυπωση γινει;;;ποιος εχει την ευθυνη;;;

----------


## Xάρης

Στη θέση σου θα έκανα έναν δειγματοληπτικό έλεγχο.

----------

s.vassilis

----------


## s.vassilis

Ευχαριστω πολυ!

----------

